# Clamp sale at Garrett Wade



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

Garrett Wade is having a clamp sale. A great price on several sizes of rapid clamps. Thought I'd pass the info along.

A pair of 20" clamps are only $14.95. Great deal. (I have no affiliation )


http://www.garrettwade.com/jump.jsp?itemID=107397&itemType=PRODUCT


----------

